# Firefighter WA and Vic



## Kustom47 (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi all,
I am currently applying to be a fire fighter in Western Australia, and when they open I will be applying in victoria aswell. I have done the online application and in a week or two will be doing the aptitude test aswell as the beep test, I am not looking past this stage yet but was more after help and advice from anyone having done it pass or fail. I have done plenty of beep tests and I do ok there but with the exception of a few online practice tests don't know much about the aptitude. Anyone with advice for the aptitude test or anything of the recruitment process in General would be awesome.
Thank you in advance to anyone offering help.


----------

